# Lake Somerville report



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Crappie fishing at Lake Somerville Marina slowed after the recent front but those willing to stick with it are still making decent catches, with good numbers of slab crappie....The most consistent fishing is still on brushpiles on the main lake, in 16-18 feet of water.......Two new lake records were set on Valentines Day........An 83 pound blue cat was taken on a jug line baited with night crawlers and a 2.25 pound black crappie was taken on a blue/chartreuse Bob Young's jig........For those wanting a mess of big bream, they can be taken by fishing night crawlwers near the bottom in the fish house at Lake Somerville marina....Bass fishing around the marina remains good on minnows and watermelon/red wacky worms..............Capt. Wayne


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Crappie & Somerville Lake*

Would love to catch some Crappie in lake somerville but I wouldn't know where to start. Do you know any guides there? I only live 15 minutes from the lake but haven't had the time to try it out.
Thanks for any info


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

By the way, would love to go this weekend!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Call Lake Somerville Marina.......979 289-2321.....They have guides who work out of there.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

fished around the island by sommerville marina and had a decent trip. My buddy and I got to the lake around 5pm Sunday and found cover from the wind on the backside of the island. found a brushpile and started catching slabs. Bite was slow due to the front but when one bit it was a slab. We then went to the marina and docked the boat and slept in the truck to hit some more brush piles in the morn. We wind up catching a few more Crappie,1 white,2 cats,2 gaspagus and 1 5 1/2 hybrid. Turned out to be a great trip. Only bad thing is I didnt get to take my little man but when he is older he will be with me. I grew up fishing this lake with my Grandpa and he will be going with me and my dad(grandpa) too.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

are the crappie biting at the marina??


----------



## loweducks (Dec 3, 2006)

How is the lower water level effecting the boat ramps?


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

We did fish for a couple of hours with no bite. No one else were getting bites either. I did talk to the gentleman who owns the marina and he said before this cold front they were catching slabs but have slow down. We caught all of our in 16-18 ft of water. The boat ramp at Overlook was real low but had no problem loadind and unloading. I have a 17' center console johnboat but I did see others with ski and larger fishing boat launch with no problem.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for the info stonedawg


----------

